# May be about to pic up an 84 turbo 50th ann...



## tommy2dollaz (Jul 19, 2009)

I may be trading my car for this very interesting Z31 + a spare motor (dont kno the year), i havent seen it yet so if it's a POS then i obv wont be going ahead with this one at least, but i am def new to this car. I've been doing some research for a couple days and i've learned a bit so im not totally in the dark and i am pretty impressed. I ride a GSX R600 all the time so im not trying to make this a main project, id just like something quick, fun to drive and reliable. If this thing is beat im gonna sell my car and try to pick up a different turbo Z31, preferably one of the years that came with LSD (just 88 or 87-88?)...

If this car is in decent shape, i plan to get an LSD or the right year r200 rear end (would take some suggestions on where to find a good one for a good price), do polyurethane bushings throughout the car (as this may see some snow, not that that's the main reason to do polyurethane, but it sure helps), intake, some exhaust, up the boost a bit, springs (maybe a rear sway bar if it has much lateral roll) possibly add an intercooler (i have the stocker from the SRT-4 i sold a few months ago so if im lucky, i would just need the piping. Id like to stay within stock fuel capabilities at least til next year and who knows, i may leave it stock, but i'd like to have the best year for this car or a few parts that differentiate it from the 84.

I have about $1k to put into it if i do the trade, assuming it doesnt need major help anywhere since he said it runs (im probly checking it out this afternoon). i think i should be able to pull off most of these mods for close to that price.

If anyone has any suggestions id appreciate anyone's experience with this car...


----------



## tommy2dollaz (Jul 19, 2009)

ok, maybe you guys have had this post a million times and dont car to comment anymore, but i have at least talked to the guy that owns it, the car has about 80k miles and is from florida, runs and only needs a little tlc... if i use this car as a daily driver, not beating the sh!t out of it, is it gonna break down every other month, not start and generally be a pain in my ass?


----------



## nkdmolerat16 (Mar 10, 2009)

they're good cars if you treat them right and do everything you should. before you start modding i suggest you replace the timing belt if it hasnt been done. its supposed to be done at 60k. you dont need an intercooler unless you plan on swapping the turbo and puching more than 20psi. as for the stock turbo, dont run over 12psi if the engine is running great.as for the bushings, good call. the lsd also a good idea. best place i have found is ebay or the for sale section on z31.com. hope that helps.


----------



## tommy2dollaz (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks a lot, i saw an install of the i/c and idk if im really down for that just yet, but i will def take ur advice and i'll post up some pics when i go take a look at her hopefully tomorrow


----------



## tommy2dollaz (Jul 19, 2009)

does a 91 n/a rear end go the 84 easily or am i gonna need a bunch of stuff to make it happen?


----------



## nkdmolerat16 (Mar 10, 2009)

wait so you're trying to put a z32 rear end on a z31?


----------



## michealjackson (Aug 26, 2009)

The car now seems to drift from side instead of steering like a normal car.
i leave i need to get some work done to my car

plan solution commission de surendettement - commission de surendettement, vous pouvez demander un dossier de surendettement.plan solution commission de surendettement


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

tommy2dollaz said:


> does a 91 n/a rear end go the 84 easily? or am i gonna need a bunch of stuff to make it happen?


No.
Yes.
:newbie:


----------



## tommy2dollaz (Jul 19, 2009)

michealjackson said:


> The car now seems to drift from side instead of steering like a normal car.
> i leave i need to get some work done to my car
> 
> plan solution commission de surendettement - commission de surendettement, vous pouvez demander un dossier de surendettement.plan solution commission de surendettement


i think im going with this guy's advice


----------



## tommy2dollaz (Jul 19, 2009)

i got the car thursday, it needs the wiring harness hooked up from the motor/tranny swap (wiring harness being the only thing left to do from the swap). im in the process of sanding the body for paint and doing the wiring harness. 

Gotta get rotors/pads, poly bushings, probly ball joints, wheel studs all around, seats, timing belt, plugs/wires, maybe a hatch and front passenger fender, upgrade to test pipe/cat back, boost controller and 87-88 turbo rear end (if i can find one soon), springs and struts, hopefully the gauges work, but i have a spare motor, tranny, driveshaft, alternator, starter (all probly not working tho) and the frame/body is in pretty damn good shape. quite a list (probly with more that i dont even kno about yet), but this should be a pretty sweet ride by spring time or sooner. 

Im surprised these mirror t-tops dont leak and r in good condition. i've heard they go for some good money so id be interested in a trade for properly working ones and some cash and or an lsd rear end or something interesting...


----------

